# Does Cost Prevent Your Golden(s) From Having the Best Pet Supplies?



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

Does Cost Prevent Your Golden(s) From Having the Best Pet Supplies?
Please let us know?


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

Typically, if we're short on $, we get Carson what he needs and we go without.  Apparently he's important to us.


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

I'm with Carsonsdaddy. Our Goldens eat better then we do.


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

I'm afraid Lucky's frugal just like the rest of us.

I will say that the $10.00 toys last almost as long as the $1.00 toys.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

What we do since Dh's work is slower in the winter time we have always bought there dog food in bulk(13-14 bags at a time...33.3 pound bags..) and treats as well......The rescue im with also gets tons of donations of treats, kongs, toys and the owner will give us those as well when there is to many...


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

No, never... even when I was literally without the basics, my dogs still ate Innova LOL Go figure. Now we ALL eat organic  I don't buy toys and such- I think that's mostly a waste- the ones I have are toys that last years- Kongs, Marrow Bones, etc


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

I voted *NO *and its came up on the poll as yes???????


----------



## LaurJen (Aug 10, 2006)

Cost is not really a consideration. Augie has an embarrassing amount of "stuff" LOL


----------



## goldencrazy (Dec 15, 2005)

mblonde and I do not have children so we do tend to throw money at them! Love to see them happy, after all.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Maggies mom said:


> I voted *NO *and its came up on the poll as yes???????


There.....all fixed now...


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

goldencrazy said:


> mblonde and I do not have children so we do tend to throw money at them! Love to see them happy, after all.


Bruce, I have kids and I would must rather spend my money on the dogs, then my kids.... the dogs are always happy with what you buy them and dont complain.....


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Maggies mom said:


> Bruce, I have kids and I would must rather spend my money on the dogs, then my kids.... the dogs are always happy with what you buy them and dont complain.....


Huh? Your kids complain? I just can't imagine that....[/sarcasm]


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

RickGibbs said:


> Huh? Your kids complain? I just can't imagine that....[/sarcasm]


Thats all they know how to do.....Actually 1 is greatful...the other complains about everything..... never happy with anything.....


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Our dogs are our kids, too  I just love to buy them little treats and such when I can. I do without many things most people have so that I can spoil my "kids" bc they are just everything to me. The two frivilous things I can't live without- unnecessarily expensive/good dog food and a fast internet connection LOL


----------



## kra (Oct 2, 2006)

Sandy had a lot of toys, many were gifts from our friends / family and few kids around the neighborhood. Now they are Nuggets. Sandy was easy on toys, hard on balls. On the price scale I'm kinda in the middle.


----------



## sashac (Mar 13, 2006)

I was going to say no, cost is not an issue, but then I thought about how I just came back from the vet having denied an ancillary treatment because it was so expensive. I buy Charles good, healthy food (yes, he eats better than us without a doubt), and he gets a stuffed toy to rip apart every now and then (he's not interested in any other toy) and tons of treats, but I feel so ripped off by the vet. I have to ask him each and every time now, if a certain intervention will have any impact or if it's even necessary healthwise. Maybe that's a bad idea. Last time I went in there though, they found a few foxtails in his paws (which I usually always catch), pulled em out with a tweezer, and charged me $50!!

Ok, I've totally hijacked this thread, sorry! In short, i'll buy him anything he wants, really. I'm a sucker. But I will not pay $50 to have a few foxtails removed when I can do it myself!!


----------



## Gldiebr (Oct 10, 2006)

My 'kids' are spoiled, yes. I'll buy them the fun toys... but not too often. I can barely walk through the house as it is - it's worse than when I did day care! But honestly, many, if not most, are old favorites, classics left by previous dogs. These two play with those most. My dollars are spent on good dog food, vet bills and the occasional bone/treat. 

Because they're worth it.


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

sashac said:


> I was going to say no, cost is not an issue, but then I thought about how I just came back from the vet having denied an ancillary treatment because it was so expensive. I buy Charles good, healthy food (yes, he eats better than us without a doubt), and he gets a stuffed toy to rip apart every now and then (he's not interested in any other toy) and tons of treats, but I feel so ripped off by the vet. I have to ask him each and every time now, if a certain intervention will have any impact or if it's even necessary healthwise. Maybe that's a bad idea. Last time I went in there though, they found a few foxtails in his paws (which I usually always catch), pulled em out with a tweezer, and charged me $50!!
> 
> Ok, I've totally hijacked this thread, sorry! In short, i'll buy him anything he wants, really. I'm a sucker. But I will not pay $50 to have a few foxtails removed when I can do it myself!!


Man. $50.00 to remove what? Stickers?

My vet is the opposite. He's strong about not doing procedures and talks me out of spending money. and when I call about an itching ear or paw he'll precribe some med to have me pick up ...saying he really doesn't need to see Lucky unless it doesn't fix the problem. Or he'll tell me use the med I got the last time instead of buying something new. 

Sometimes I wonder if he has better things to do then see my dog. But Lucky's been pretty healthy so until we have some more complicated issues its working fine.


----------



## shannon (Jun 6, 2006)

katie is my baby, she gets only the best!


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

I'm putting yes.

Tinkerbell eats a decent food (Nutro Natural Choice) but when choosing a food cost was a consideration. If she needed something better or more expensive I'd buy it but right now we don't need it. 

I have a hard time not buying her things so my house looks like a toy store she has so many toys laying around. My daughter never had this many things out at once. But I don't buy real expensive toys especially since she has started to tear them up. she gets a new bone every week and I buy a lot of the quality treats we don't go thru that many though so I have a shelf full of them.

As far as vet bills go, I haven't hesitated on most things but I did put off the $300 cardiologist visit until we were sure the heart murmur wasn't going away and that was based on the cost. Though I was assured that it wouldn't harm Tinkerbell by waiting.


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

oh no, there more then one Katie, how could that be


----------



## Dog (Sep 26, 2006)

Top of my list is food quality and I think we got that!! 

Anything else she needs she has:
Love and kisses in abundance, clean crate to sleep in, clean water to drink everyday, cuddles, fuss, excercise/walk, I do her laundry every week (TONNES OF TOWELS and toys, I cook her special treat from fresh bread... 

And IF she becomes unwell and money is tight she will be a priority, which is why we can only afford one GR. And she gets the best!!!


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

Cost prevents us from having MORE goldens because I won't skimp on food, vet care, etc.


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

goldencrazy said:


> mblonde and I do not have children so we do tend to throw money at them! Love to see them happy, after all.


I agree. We dont have children either. We spend a good amount of money on our animals.


----------



## Brittany (Jul 24, 2006)

I'd have to say YES. Cost is a concern. My dogs pretty much get food and care and that's it. I rarely if ever buy toys, considering how they get chewed to pieces within a matter of minutes. A nice size stick or rag lasts much longer and keeps them just as contented. I'm planning on showing them in Obedience, Rally, and Hunt Tests, though, so I'm expecting the costs to skyrocket soon.


----------



## tintallie (May 31, 2006)

My husband and I don't have children so Wiggles gets spoiled  We feed him raw and buy him treats and toys on a regular basis. So much so, that the salespeople at the local pet stores know us and Wiggles by name.


----------



## sashac (Mar 13, 2006)

Lucky's mom said:


> Man. $50.00 to remove what? Stickers?
> 
> My vet is the opposite. He's strong about not doing procedures and talks me out of spending money. and when I call about an itching ear or paw he'll precribe some med to have me pick up ...saying he really doesn't need to see Lucky unless it doesn't fix the problem. Or he'll tell me use the med I got the last time instead of buying something new.
> 
> Sometimes I wonder if he has better things to do then see my dog. But Lucky's been pretty healthy so until we have some more complicated issues its working fine.


That's so great!! My vet seems to always prescribe me more things and charges me the office visit. So many times, I've just wished that he would let me pick up meds without the $40 visit. I've written about this in another thread, but I really need to get another vet.


----------



## PeggyK (Apr 16, 2005)

Cost is not an issue for our pets, I buy them what ever I feel they need or want. For a while I was buying leather leashes like crazy. I found a braided 6' one that was the exact color of Boomer. It was very expensive, but they last forever. For the last year I've been buying Hills at the vet and it costs $44.69 a bag-a little high but they do well on it. Our Vet bills are high because we have a diabetic cat, but my Vet is great-many times he won't charge for an office visit and if the bill is really high(over $1500) I will take 3 months to pay and they don't mind. And, since my 3 children are finished with college, we can afford to splurge a little on our furkids.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I only go to the vet for dire things- years of having dogs means I have supplies of antibiotics and other drugs. I also have the knowledge to know what my dogs need in most cases. If not, I go to the vet! I do, however, believe STRONGLY in avoiding antibiotics, etc whenever possible. I do not do annual shots either (for health reasons, though it certainly saves on cost!)


----------

